# Different brand braids...?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not a braid vs. mono debate, so don't start.

Not a "I use braid or mono when I ....", so don't start.

This is meant to be a straight up facts thread, or as close as possible. Spinning reels only.

What I want to know is first hand experience, PROS and CONS of different braid types. A braid product review of sorts.

I was flipping through the Sufix cataloug given out at the striper tourny when I was wondering what seperated most braids from another. Was thinking of going to Sufix when what I have wears out.

My own personal experienes are with Fireline and PP.

My findings are:

Fireline: Pros- gets really soft and supple after 'break in'. Ties great knots that hold well. Seems to work lures better than PP (only one I've tried). (lures, metal, jigs)
Cons- Abrasion resistant. Doesnt seem as abrasion resistant as PP. Somewhat flat, seems to dig into the spool some.

Power Pro: Pros- rounder, more abrasion resistant (bottom fishing for panfish)
Cons- doesnt seem as soft and supple

What about the Sufix and Daiwa Saltiga stuff...and any other brands. Compare to other brands that you have used. Let's face it, it's too expensive to buy the 'wrong one' and not like it for your use.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

cant go wrong with power pro,i use 10 pound test 2pound diamature on my light lure rod,i use it in fresh and saltwater,the reason i love this line is you can cast a green mile with it.power pro has a round line which stops wind loops from happening,i dig the high vis,colors of the line,using red now.used stren before but its crap,wind loops real easy.only con of using power pro is it'll burn your reel up wear out the gearing,little president phulluger lasted one year using this line had a shimano stradic,same thing, gears get worn, just to much tork not enough stretch.great for fishing in lillypaded lakes.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use the Saltiga surf braid and it will outcast any braid on the market. It's 8 strands (vs 4 or 3) is so smooth that if you run the line between your fingers, it feels like one smooth silky strand. Drawback is the high cost (but it's worth it IMHO) and short length spools. 

I also use the Satiga boat braid in 80lb test. It's only real advantage to me is the color markings showing length. Otherwise, it performs about the same as most braids with a high lb test. The big drawback here is also the expense. I only continue to use it because I bought a big bulk spool. 

But, when I'm not on a boat and just tog fishing, my new favorite is Suffix braid. It's rounder and more supple than any braid besides the saltiga. I use it in 65 lb test and haven't had many issues with knot strength, abrasion resistance, or digging into the spool. The cost is average and I think next year I'll spool all my smaller reels with it and try it out with arties.

Power pro on the rest of my stuff currently, but eh, you guys know the deal with that. 

Fireline crystal on my ultralight freshwater trout reels. Haven't had any issues. Casts really well, but it's so thin that my Carolina Keeper won't stay put if I cast hard.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

the braids you mentioned (fireline and powerpro) are nothing compared to mono in abrasion resistance.....












POWERPRO
i have tried powerpro, i have gotten alot of windknots with it and some breakoffs. I spooled it in my reel for no more than 24hrs and it went to the trash. I posted my problem here in these forum and somebody recommended sufix. ( i had just started using braid June or July this year) 


SUFIX
i switched to sufix performance braid, has been extremely happy. it's alot rounder than powerpro and alot smoother as well. I didn't have any unexplained breakoffs with it and my windknot problems dissappeared. 


FIRELINE
I have also spooled some of my reels with fireline hi-vis green, at first they were kind'a "wirey". After break-in, the line turned a bit grayish and became supple. But after sometime I also noticed that the line has frayed. Maybe, this is one characteristics of "dyneema" compared to "spectra". As i was researching the cause of the frays, i have found out that all people who have used fireline have the same frays, but they said it's all o.k., that this is when the line is at its best.


I haven't had any experience with Daiwa Saltiga braid because the spools are only uotp 200 yards.
However, i have experience with...

DAIWA SAMURAI BRAID
So far the best braid available in the US market. If you have tried sufix, you'll notice that sufix is alot rounder and smoother than powepro, that smootheness and roundness from sufix multiply it by 5-8 times and you'll have the characteristics of Daiwa Samurai. On top of that, the braid is sooo supple, you must be adept at tying knots for your knots to hold. I havent had any windknots with this braid "yet". This is an 8 weave braid, sufix is a 6 weave braid and powepro is a 3 weave braid. I have since stripped my reels spooled with sufix/fireline and respooled it with Daiwa Samurai. When this braid apsses thru your guides, you'll also noticed that it is more silent than fireline. fireline makes a lot of noise when passing thru the guides. this line casts further than the rest of the braids i have tried. hell, it can cast from florida to cuba!!!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not a braid vs. mono debate, so don't start. J/K



HellRhaY said:


> the braids you mentioned (fireline and powerpro) are nothing compared to mono in abrasion resistance.....
> [/IMG]


Interesting but kinda partial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9mSMguMeMU

This is funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3pZf87Jtvs&feature=related

Intersting again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-SqIsZaE6s

Now with all that I like Sufix the best 
I've used PP , Stren Super Braid , Spiderwire Original , Fireline and Sufix . 
PP I use on loaners (got to use it up somehow) 
Stren Super Braid I like but faded and knots suck.
Spiderwire ... 3 casts and cut it off with a knife on the spot 
Fireline was good and strong but digs and frays.
Sufix for me is the best for my situations ... Strength , Casting distance is unmatched (except for the newer more expensive ones I've yet to try) knots hold well without getting crazy and learning new complicated knots . Last longer than most as well .


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*suffix braid*

For one PP will cutt your guides FL gets week after about a month,Suffix you cant go wrong.Ive been using suffix green 4olb test it doesnt cutt guides and it doesnt fade quick and im heaving 6oz of lead without shock leader that performing.Also only use green because fish can see yellow and all the other flourecent colors


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Braid*

I have only used three brands:


Berkley:

Great strength, smooth casting. Easy to tie and cuts easily. Does not cut guides. Fades quick and tends to dry out. 

Power Pro:

Same as above. Also tends to get wind knots. 

Suffix:

By far the best out of the three. Same as the above but no wind knots, and lasts longer. It costs a little more (at least up here in yankee land).


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Sufix gets my vote. For the past two years I have taken advantage of the Sufix rebate and it's a great deal. Without the rebate it is pricey but still worth it.

This year I tried hi-vis yellow Power Pro. Casts okay but I have more wind knots with Power Pro than Sufix. When Power Pro knots up the gel spun line (or whatever it is) seems to sink into itself, making untangling the knot almost impossible.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have used Stren. Power Pro, Fireline. Mason, and P-Line. The P-line is with out a doubt My favorite. Power Pro I have tried several times and I still think it to be junk. Stren is quite good and would be my second choice, Followed by Fireline. The mason just works no problems, heck I got it cheap.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

HellRhaY said:


> the braids you mentioned (fireline and powerpro) are nothing compared to mono in abrasion resistance.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




does that say 40lb with a diameter of 8lb


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It also says .31mm Hmmmmm


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

where can you get Daiwa Samurai braid?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> does that say 40lb with a diameter of 8lb





thekingfeeder said:


> It also says .31mm Hmmmmm


based on visual comparison, daiwa samurai is smaller in diameter. if you feel them both in your fingers, you'll also notice the difference in diameter and smoothness. i can determine with my eyes close which one is samurai braid.

i had a dealer in ym area that i convinced to carry it so we can try it out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Seems as if Sufix is a safe bet on what's leading the way, but the Japanese Daiwa products are always a good bet too....Whats the cost on that Samurai/300yds?


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

I switched to 10# power pro from mono about 2 months ago and I'll probably never go back. I've casted into wind, with the wind, across the wind and i've never had one wind knot, even when throwing light soft plastics.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Seems as if Sufix is a safe bet on what's leading the way, but the Japanese Daiwa products are always a good bet too....Whats the cost on that Samurai/300yds?


40# = $46
30# = $55
20# = $60


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Price gets higher and the #'s get lower?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can you...*



Fish'n Phil said:


> Sufix gets my vote. For the past two years I have taken advantage of the Sufix rebate and it's a great deal. Without the rebate it is pricey but still worth it.
> 
> This year I tried hi-vis yellow Power Pro. Casts okay but I have more wind knots with Power Pro than Sufix. When Power Pro knots up the gel spun line (or whatever it is) seems to sink into itself, making untangling the knot almost impossible.


...still get the rebate? If so, how?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Gnatman said:


> ...still get the rebate? If so, how?


rebated ended alst september 7. not aprticularly accurate about the day, but it was september. and it was one per household/address.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

TreednNC said:


> Price gets higher and the #'s get lower?


yea, because it makes it harder to weave 8 strands as the diameter increases.-->only my thoughts.

treed, try it. you won't regret it.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

tempting, oh so tempting


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Any of ya'll ever use P-Line Spectrex IV? Use P-Line Mono, 1 Tuff MoFo!


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*suffix vs power pro*

I really like the suffix for casting. I have had many more problems with the power pro and wind knots/tangles ect. I think the power pro is good for backing and bottom fishing, but the suffix just seems to be much better casting.


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

*works*

I've got P-line on my surf spinner works fine 
for me


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*braid or not to braid*

Ive tried everything on the market so far sufix is by far the best.Use powerpro as far as i know I and tommy used it first 8 years ago and than everyone in Md followed suit.It spread quickley but PP will cutt guides and so does fireline.So far sufix is good.Oh I tried samuria and its to heavy.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i've been using p/p since it came out and never had a cut guide.never seen anyone else have cut guides either.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Magged Out said:


> Any of ya'll ever use P-Line Spectrex IV? Use P-Line Mono, 1 Tuff MoFo!



Good stuff.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> i've been using p/p since it came out and never had a cut guide.never seen anyone else have cut guides either.


Same here! All my surf and inshore spinners for the past four years have been filled with 20 or 30 # PP -- the line casts great (wind knots are operator error IMO), knots hold, abrasive resistent, and long lasting. Great line!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Im crapping Crystal Fireline. Used 8lb lastnight, caught a couple 20-24" stripers but when Id get hung up, it broke way too easy. I used smoke last year in the 8lb and broke hooks before the line broke. Oh well.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Treed, be for you do anything, check out the new spiderwire product!!! I mean the translucent ultra cast stuff. Tried out a spool at lake Wateree this pased Sunday and was very impressed. You can still see it in the water but I was impressed by the way it handled. It is very small and has a very smooth surface and cast a long way. 
I've been a diehard fireline user from the late 90s and this stuff MIGHT just be better, still too early to tell.

With all this talk of stripers on trout tackle, might pay to have 300yds of 15# strength with 4# diameter!!!!

BPS has it in Concord for $18.00/125yds

Scate Buster on the other board


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Been using fl since it hit the market.. I've always used the smoked color.. Yes,it fades,looks like it has frays,but that is when the line is at it's best,imo.. I've used it on some reels,with pretty constant use for over 5yrs,SAME LINE.. It holds up like iron,no windknots after "breakin".. As far as cutting guides,same line on same rods for 5yrs,no cut guides as of yet...
Gave the suffix a try couple of yrs ago.. Still have it on the same reel also,with no issues.. Once I feel that the fl is wore out,then will switch to suffix.. Only reason is because the diameter is smaller than fl.. 
In other words,imho,both products are great...

Never used pp,diawa,or any others,those two work super,so why change??


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fireline...Love it...No problems. 

Good stuff.


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone using Ripcord SI or Tuf-line? Prices on these seem to be much cheaper, curious as to everyones real world exp.?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

FINNBAR said:


> Anyone using Ripcord SI or Tuf-line? Prices on these seem to be much cheaper, curious as to everyones real world exp.?


Finnbar,
read HPD's post on his alst trip to mexico, i believed he uses the tuf-line. and is pleased with it.


----------



## FINNBAR (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks Rhay...I'll search it out.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I used PP, Sufix, Stren braid lines, and I like them all, I never have any problem with them yet.
May be I'm not fishing hard enuff ..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Been using fl since it hit the market.. I've always used the smoked color.. Yes,it fades,looks like it has frays,but that is when the line is at it's best,imo.. I've used it on some reels,with pretty constant use for over 5yrs,SAME LINE.. It holds up like iron,no windknots after "breakin".. As far as cutting guides,same line on same rods for 5yrs,no cut guides as of yet...
> Gave the suffix a try couple of yrs ago.. Still have it on the same reel also,with no issues.. Once I feel that the fl is wore out,then will switch to suffix.. Only reason is because the diameter is smaller than fl..
> In other words,imho,both products are great...
> 
> Never used pp,diawa,or any others,those two work super,so why change??



I love smoke fireline...this batch of crystal just seemed brittle. But then again I was 'poppiong' the line....not a steady pull, that way I could break and get back into the action...or lack there of. Might switch to suffix on my spanish rod. They have a '10 lb' line instead of the 14lb fireline


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

you sure you don't wanna try the samurai braid?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> you sure you don't wanna try the samurai braid?


I'm definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

*Tried samurai today!*

I bought a 300 yard spool of the Daiwa Samurai a few days ago , the 55# in green.I spooled it on a tica sceptor gx6000 spinning reel and mated it with a tsunami airwave 12 foot rod.The 300 hundred yard spool filled it perfectly!I tied a 4 ounce storm sinker to it with a run of the mill palomar knot and started casting.I left i 1/4 inch tag on the palomar to see if there was any slippage.There wasn't any that i could measure.There was a sustained wind here today blowing all the time from 20 to 40 mph gust!In several directions.I cast atleast 30 times if not more on the unbroken in line and not even a hint of a wind Knot.The casting distance i thought was great! was very smooth through the guides of the airwave,very little noise.I was using a "I'm at the coast the fish are biting cast"You all know the ones where you just step up and try and throw the heck out of it..and average was 130 yards measured.Hope this helps

Thx 
Ron
Ps sorry for the long post i was just impressed


----------

